# I'm in love!!



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

I went to the range after work today for some fun. Wasn't shooting too well, so I stepped back for a minute to see what everyone else was up to. One of the regulars at the range was in the stall next to me and was trying out his brand new Pro CDP II. I asked him a few questions about the gun and how he liked it. We talked for a couple minutes and he insisted I shoot it. I shot 7 rounds with it and was very impressed. It shot pretty well...decent group. I liked the trigger a lot more than the one on my P89DC. I went out to the lobby for a minute and was talking with one of the employees about the Kimber I just finished shooting. "Try mine" he says. His was a Team Match II with a modified 2 pound trigger. I shot 15 rounds with that gun and was absolutely blown away. The first 5 shots were in a 3/4" group. I got so excited the next few were just left of that group. After taking a couple breaths and reloading, the last 5 rounds all ended up in that same 3/4". 10 out of 15 shots in less than an inch group...I'm sold!! Can't get my mind off it. I'm not psychic, but I see some major spending in the near future.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

The Force is strong in this one Luke!!!!!:smt033


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Heard some bad posts on other forums about Kimbers but the Grand Raptor 2 I had was a beauty of a gun. 









Two reasons why I sold it.
First was cost of 45acp in my area. 21.00 for a 50 round box and I could get 2 boxes of 9mm for that price. And for 1200.00 and such a sweet gun I could hardly make my self shoot it.

The guns I got for it are sweet 9mm and I shoot them often.

If you can get 45acp for a reasonable price, get the Kimber, they are sweet guns. And you just cant beat a 1911 for a hand gun experience.


----------



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

They're actually making several of the models I like in 9mm now. That would definitely be my choice when I got one. Thanks for the feedback though Freedom1911. The cost of ammo is a big consideration. I mean you can't have a gun that nice and not want to shoot it all the time.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

nUgZ said:


> They're actually making several of the models I like in 9mm now. That would definitely be my choice when I got one. Thanks for the feedback though Freedom1911. The cost of ammo is a big consideration. I mean you can't have a gun that nice and not want to shoot it all the time.


9mm!? Which ones and are any of them double stack mags?
I have been looking at the Para 18-9 for some time now. 1911 holding 18 rounds of 9mm.
I have no history with Para but I do with Kimber. If these Kimbers you are talking about are hi cap I may look at them rather than the Para.

Did a quick search and only found two Kimbers in 1911 and neither had double stack mags.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Dan Wesson makes a very nice 9MM 1911. The pointman9, Very pretty gun with a reputation for accuracy and reliablity. They are about 1200 bucks however but you could get away with only spending 10 bucks a box to shoot it if that is what motivates you to shoot.

The Para 9mm is a nice gun from what I have read. I have never held or fired one. It has good reviews and looks well built. about 400 bucks less then the DW. That will buy a bunch of bullets.

nUgZ it is a very cool feeling to find a gun you can shoot that well. I hope you enjoy the heck out of it when you get it. Post a pic when you make the buy. Once you have the itch like that it is hard to shake it until you take her home and clean her the first time.

RCG


----------



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

Freedom1911 said:


> 9mm!? Which ones and are any of them double stack mags?
> I have been looking at the Para 18-9 for some time now. 1911 holding 18 rounds of 9mm.
> I have no history with Para but I do with Kimber. If these Kimbers you are talking about are hi cap I may look at them rather than the Para.
> 
> Did a quick search and only found two Kimbers in 1911 and neither had double stack mags.


Here's a list of all the models available in 9mm...Stainless II, Stainless Target II, Stainless Gold Match II, Team Match II, Pro Carry II, Stainless Pro Carry II, Stainless Ultra Carry II, Tactical Pro II, Ultra Aegis II, Pro Aegis II, Custom Aegis II, and the Ultra CDP II. None of them are high capacity though.



recoilguy said:


> Dan Wesson makes a very nice 9MM 1911. The pointman9, Very pretty gun with a reputation for accuracy and reliablity. They are about 1200 bucks however but you could get away with only spending 10 bucks a box to shoot it if that is what motivates you to shoot.
> 
> The Para 9mm is a nice gun from what I have read. I have never held or fired one. It has good reviews and looks well built. about 400 bucks less then the DW. That will buy a bunch of bullets.
> 
> ...


I literally had trouble sleeping last night because of that gun. I found a Gold Match II locally for a very good price. We'll see what happens. Don't really have that kind of money to spend right now, but miracles can happen.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Dan Wesson PM 9 can be had for $1,000.

But not next year.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

If your gonna get one - I think your gonna love it.










Mine sure shoots well

:smt1099


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

You cannot go wrong with a Kimber!! Just holding it you know its a quality 1911!!


----------

